# Schism: An Offbeat Psychological Thriller



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Andrew, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello again, Ann!   Thanks very much for the congratulations, the welcome and the reminders!

Best wishes,

Andrew


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From the author of The End of the World comes a dark and disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



You can check it out here in the U.S. Amazon Kindle Store and here in the U.K. Amazon Kindle Store.

*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great read. I love not only writing dark fiction but reading it also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks so much, Sheila! I love your cover for October Fire, by the way.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From the author of The End of the World comes a dark and disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



You can check it out here in the U.S. Amazon Kindle Store and here in the U.K. Amazon Kindle Store.

*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From the author of The End of the World comes a dark and disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From the author of The End of the World comes a dark and disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



You can check it out here in the U.S. Amazon Kindle Store and here in the U.K. Amazon Kindle Store.

*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a dark and disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.



You can check it out here in the U.S. Amazon Kindle Store and here in the U.K. Amazon Kindle Store.

*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Warning:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."* _--Amazon Review_

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

I just downloaded it. I'll do a review when I'm finished.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you, A.C. - I do hope you enjoy it!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."* _-Amazon Review_

*"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."* _--Amazon Review_

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."* _-Amazon Review_

*"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."* _--Amazon Review_

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."* _-Amazon Review_

*"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."* _--Amazon Review_

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."* _-Amazon Review_

*"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."* _--Amazon Review_

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."* _--Amazon Review_

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."* _-Amazon Review_

*"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."* _--Amazon Review_

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## AN Patel (May 19, 2012)

This looks like a great thriller. I am downloading it today. 
A. N. Patel


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

AN Patel said:


> This looks like a great thriller. I am downloading it today.
> A. N. Patel


Thank you, A. N., I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do love this cover...off to check it out!

Betsy


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gosh, thanks, Betsy! I hope you like what you find!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was able to go down in the basement and pretty much walk right up to the book SCHISM by Bill Granger.  In a couple weeks this is the 2nd book name someone has copied and is tooting his own horn to someone else's music.  How hard is it to do a simple search on a book name?  I don't recall if it was good or not but Bill Granger is probably proud of the fact he sold at least one SCHISM.

Schism
by Bill Granger
ISBN 0671452746 / 9780671452742 / 0-671-45274-6 
Publisher Pocket Books 
Language English


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now available in paperback and audiobook editions!

_"Terror, neglect, and mind-games are in great supply in this novel about a disturbed young man's struggle with reality and the new woman in his life...The author's reputation as a mechanic of innovative plots is a big draw for me with this book. Do yourself a favor and check it out!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"My favourite movie of all times was The Silence of the Lambs because I love psychological thrillers. I also like to delve into the mind of others, so for me, this was a perfect read! It is not only dark, but it is quite humorous at times. Fantastic!"_ *--Amazon UK Review*

_"Gripping&#8230; If you enjoy a good thriller book, this is it. Highly recommended."_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Both repelling and addictive; like a car accident you can't look away from... What a great find!"_ *--Amazon Review*

_"Humorous, disturbing, gruesome, but you won't be able to stop."_ *--Amazon Review*

From Andrew Biss, the award-winning author of The End of the World comes a darkly humorous yet disturbing new psychological thriller, Schism.



*Overview:*

As a boy, Horatio Higgins was ignored by the other children, but that didn't stop him having lots of friends...friends only he could see and whom he'd regale with tales of his fantastical exploits. Eventually, though, his parents became concerned at the inordinate amount of time their son appeared to spend talking to himself and took him for treatment which, in time, proved successful...almost. One friend remained. Unfortunately it was the spiteful one.

Years later, living alone in his tiny London flat, Horatio's loneliness is mitigated only by his acid-tongued friend and the company of what he affectionately refers to as "my wife". After losing his job, however, his life begins a rapid downward spiral...that is, until he meets a sweet, impressionable young woman named Nore. As their relationship lurches unsteadily forward, Horatio finds himself struggling against a riptide of conflicting realities he's ill-equipped to cope with. Can Nore save him from himself or will she, too, be dragged into a world where the line between fantasy and reality becomes increasingly and perilously blurred?

Weaving together dark humour with shocking, unsettling twists, Schism is sure to stay with you long after you've turned the last page.

*Please Note:* This book contains Adult Subject Matter.

Visit Andrew's blog.


----------

